# Rotary Show Plow Tank Car



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a bit more done on the tank car for the rotary. This will hold the batteries and RC units for the rotary, I think battery power for the trucks will be better than track power on icy/wet track. I got some Ozark tank end castings and found a cardboard tube they fit into(with some sanding). Plastic pipe cap for the dome. I used some window screen for the expanded metal. I got some Delton frames last year from that guy on ebay, so used it and put on the box and big tube the real tank car has. LGB trucks I had laying around were used also. About ready to do the ladders up to the platform. Will dig around and see if I can find a good door for the top. Stanchions are small cotter pins I got at the hardware store.
















I filled the wraping on the cardboard tube with the metal duct tape I use a lot. Actual car below.









This is the real car in Cheyenne, as you can see, some compromises were made, but I can live with that!


----------



## Jim James (Feb 12, 2008)

Coming along very nicely Jerry. Thanks for posting your progress. Looking good! Jim


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

So Jerry what are you using for R/C and batteries? It does look good.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim, didn't know you haunted this web site! 
Ron, I'm using Del Taprio's Rail Boss set up and the link on his web site to a cheap 2.4mghz radio.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice and shiny!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It will all be painted silver soon Paul, as the frame/trucks are. Had fun with this step, found some thing out in the barn, on my workbench. USed it for the hatch on top with a press on rod fitting on top. Bent brass for the rails. THe ladders were made from 1/2" square wire fencing(?) Got a foot of it 2' long at the lumber yard for free. Will try to get the RC hooked up next, then once that is rigged, get it painted. Need to design up the decals also.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

The tank looks great. This is probably cheaper then buying an Aristo tank, and it sure is a lot more fun to build it yourself.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, are you plan get a Evan Boxcar into UP Rotary Show Plow Tool Car?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I know they have that boxcar, I took a pix of it in CHeyenne, but not sure if I will get that or not. SOmeone makes that, or is that a scratch build?


----------

